# Stampede Coming



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I received this as an email and thought it's message was pretty good. Good enough to share here.

*MANY OF YOU & I ARE MEMBERS, DON'T DELETE, JUST READ AND PASS ON!*

*The typical U.S. Household headed by a person age 65 or older has a net worth 47 times greater(??) than a household headed by someone under 35, according to an analysis of census data released last month.*

*They like to refer to us as senior citizens, old fogies, geezers, and in some cases dinosaurs. Some of us are "Baby Boomers" getting ready to retire. Others have been retired for some time. We walk a little slower these days and our eyes and hearing are not what they once were. We have worked hard, raised our children, worshiped our God and grown old together. Yes, we are the ones some refer to as being over the hill, and that is probably true. But before writing us off completely, there are a few things that need to be taken into consideration.*

*In school we studied English, history, math, and science which enabled us to lead America into the technological age. Most of us remember what outhouses were, many of us with firsthand experience. We remember the days of telephone party-lines, 25 cent gasoline, and milk and ice being delivered to our homes. For those of you who don't know what an icebox is, today they are electric and referred to as refrigerators. A few even remember when cars were started with a crank. Yes, we lived those days.*

*We are probably considered old fashioned and out-dated by many. But there are a few things you need to remember before completely writing us off. We won World War II, fought in Korea and Viet Nam. We can quote The Pledge of Allegiance, and know where to place our hand while doing so. We wore the uniform of our country with pride and lost many friends on the battlefield. We didn't fight for the Socialist States of America; we fought for the "Land of the Free and the Home of the Brave." We wore different uniforms but carried the same flag. We know the words to the Star Spangled Banner, America, and America the Beautiful by heart, and you may even see some tears running down our cheeks as we sing. We have lived what many of you have only read in history books and we feel no obligation to apologize to anyone for America.*

*Yes, we are old and slow these days but rest assured, we have at least one good fight left in us. We have loved this country, fought for it, and DIED for it, and now we are going to save it. It is our country and nobody is going to take it away from us. We took oaths to defend America against all enemies, foreign and DOMESTIC, and that is an oath we plan to keep. There are those who want to destroy this land we love but, like our founders, there is no way we are going to remain silent.*

*It was mostly the young people of this nation who elected Obama and the Democratic Congress. You fell for the "Hope and Change" which in reality was nothing but "Hype and Lies."*

*You have tasted socialism and seen evil face to face, and have found you don't like it after all. You make a lot of noise, but most are all too interested in their careers or "Climbing the Social Ladder" to be involved in such mundane things as patriotism and voting. Many of those who fell for the "Great Lie" in 2008 are now having buyer's remorse. With all the education we gave you, you didn't have sense enough to see through the lies and instead drank the 'Kool-Aid.' Now you're paying the price and complaining about it. No jobs, lost mortgages, higher taxes, less freedom, and don't get me started on the medical mess.*

*This is what you voted for and this is what you got. We entrusted you with the Torch of Liberty and you traded it for a paycheck and a fancy house.*

*Well, don't worry youngsters, the Grey-Haired Brigade is here, and in 2014 we are going to take back our nation. We may drive a little slower than you would like but we get where we're going, and in 2014 we're going to the polls by the millions.*

*This land does not belong to the man in the White House or to the likes of Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid. It belongs to "We the People" and "We the People" plan to reclaim our land and our freedom. We hope this time you will do a better job of preserving it and passing it along to our grandchildren. So the next time you have the chance to say the Pledge of Allegiance, stand up, put your hand over your heart, honor our country, and thank God for the old geezers of the "Grey-Haired Brigade."*

*Footnote: This is spot on. I am another Gray-Haired Geezer signing on. I will circulate this to other Gray-Haired Geezers all over this once great county. And we all need to get it to the younger ones to whom much of this is addressed.*

*Can you feel the ground shaking? It's not an earthquake, it is a stampede!*


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

Count this almost grey guy in !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ahh--- the sound of yellow jackets buzz'in through the outhouse on a cool spring morning.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

This gray haired geezer is ready !! and I remember everything stated but having to start a car with a crank


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's too bad so many of our leaders had their fingers crossed, when they swore to uphold the Constitution. We are surely paying the price for "remaking America." It is a cancer eating us from within!

But, as long as the takers can outnumber the givers at the polls, we are doomed to an America we never knew. We must beat them back now, or forever regret it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

im not as old as some of ya'll

and not as young as other on here

but i do remember all of that stuff

even the ice boxes,crank start engines, and out houses

my grand parents had all of that stuff for years when i was young

my one set of grandparents even had the old hand pump in the kitchen for water in the sink

i am getting grey these days,not bad for a guy my age and i even have all of my own hair yet.right on my head where it belongs

count me in on the stampede,but i warn ya now

im not as slow as some folks my age so i might just run a few of ya over

but dont worry i was taught to respect and help my elders so i will pick ya back up


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I almost forgot about the hand pump in the kitchen at grandmas farm house. Thanks for the reminder SGB, brought back some great memories.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

well, I ain't got no gray hair(least not on my head), just old fat an bald but I'm with you atriot:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

how many of you remember these










wood fire kitchen cooking stoves

when i was very young we lived in a house that had one of these

like i said im not as old as some and not as young as others,im pushing 50

but i do remember alot of things that were around way back when

i even remember phone numbers that started with two letters instead of numbers.phines that had no dial on them.

you picked it up and told the operator what number you wanted to call,and yes party lines two


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

oh and then there were these also


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm glad and proud to have the grayhairs on my side.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll take one of those stoves if you have any spares.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

GREAT WRITE UP!!!!!!!!!!

I think you all know where I stand :usflag: :usflag: :usflag: :usflag:

Oh and gas wars, when you could get a gallon of gas and a nickel candy bar with a quarter and get a penny back in change.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I wish the Silent Generation would speak so loud everyone else would have to look up from their phones and listen.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

NattyB said:


> I wish the Silent Generation would speak so loud everyone else would have to look up from their phones and listen.


to get them to notice

you would have to send it in a text message


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Now thats not a bad idea. Anyone know how to send out a mass text message that goes to every ones phone?


----------

